

Two Must-Have Tools for a More Readable Web - kennethchu
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TwoMustHaveToolsForAMoreReadableWeb.aspx

======
ddelony
Modern Web design seems to focus too much on pretty visual designs. I think
that designers should pay more attention to structure, like the original
Gopher menus.

One of the major reasons Apple's App Store has taken off is that most Web
designs are pretty, but optimized for big screens. They're awkward to look it
on small devices like the iPhone. Simple design degrades gracefully.

